# Cat Engine



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Was looking at a new generator at work today. I'ts got a Caterpillar motor to drive it.
The biggest motor I've ever seen.

It's a 12 cylinder. It puts out 3,193 HP, and has 9.2:1 compression ratio. I was told by the chief engineer that it took 250 gallons to fill the crank case with oil.

I looked all over for a model number, and the closest I could find is AHK 16. It has the intercooler temps on the motor plate, but was too busy to jot them down today. For such a big engine, the specs plate is tiny.

The motor is at least 10' tall, and 20' long.


~Chuck


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

This was at a municiple facility used for backup?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

The US Army, for back up at the power plant.

They don't mess around there. The power plant supplies the 6,500 acre base with steam. In a pinch, the generator can power the boilers to keep them going.

Oh, and the Cat engine is a V 12.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

What's the largest engine Cat uses on construction equipment. Like on a D 9?

I have a friend who bought a D 9 years ago, to ship to Italy, but the cost to ship it was too much, so it has been sitting in his garage for 20 years. I think it's a 1965 model. Has cables to raise the blade up front. They had to remove the blade to move the machine from the auction to his garage. Then it wouldn't fit in between the two houses to get back to the garage with the blade on it. The garage used to belong to a sanitation company, so it's HUGE.

Back in the early 80's, my friend bragged it was the only D9 in the state of NJ.

~Chuck


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

I believe that Cat's biggest engine is probably on their D11R, the biggest dozer they make. I can't wait until they come out with a D12. People used to think a few years ago that a D9 was as big as they get, not anymore!


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

You guys got me thinking and now I am trying to remember. I think it was in a issue of MONEY magazine, or maybe forbes, but anyway, they had a article on a dump truck that cat was building. It had, as I remember TWIN 3100 HP, 4 turbo chargers each, engines in it (maybe the same as the generator...) . It was one of those giant Quarry/Mine dump trucks, and was the largest that they ever built. If I recall, it would haul something like 300 TONS in each load. Also, I remember them saying something like you could put 60 Ford explorers in the back of the dump bed. It was huge. I'll have to try and find the article again and get the real details, but I think it is the biggest thing Cat has built til this day.

steveair


----------



## Vandora Lawn & Landscape (Sep 19, 2000)

Take a look at this bad boy!

http://www.caterpillar.com/products...pec_sheet_library/industrial/pdf/lehh6391.pdf


----------

